

Early Stage Startups and The Dangers of Whale Hunting - ghaspland
http://blog.salestie.com/2011/03/early-stage-startups-and-the-dangers-of-whale-hunting/

======
Dylanlacey
An interesting twist on Whale Hunting is shown by A Smart Bear
([http://blog.asmartbear.com/how-to-get-customers-who-love-
you...](http://blog.asmartbear.com/how-to-get-customers-who-love-you-even-
when-you-screw-up.html)) where having a passionate manager in that company DID
work really well.

I think it's ironic that some people go into startups because the oppressive
weight and slow movements of big business, and then go straight back to
chasing those customers. Surely it's better to start chasing smaller, more
mobile teams who likely have more vocal staff, more buying power and less
reliance on bullying.

